# Low hashrate for RX 470



## lemdmg (Feb 19, 2021)

So I am pretty new to mining and it is something I slowly wanted to get into to learn/mess around. I found some cheap mining rx 470s off eBay for $70. They came without the cooling shroud and were pretty heavily used. Anyways when I hooked them up with a PCI extender and switched them over to compute mode in the AMD drivers I ran them on Pheonix miner for ETH. Currently I am only getting 0.8 MH/s on these cards and I cannot really find the issue. I attempted to switch the BIOS but I am not sure what I am doing and the timing numbers do not match the videos I've watched. On top of that I am not really sure what the subvendor for the card is to switch the BIOS. It's obviously a card designed for mining as it only has one HDMI port. If anyone has any ideas to fix this I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 19, 2021)

Pagliacci63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started mining last weekend with my RX 570 4Gb MSI Armor. It did 1.9MH/s max in Ethash. This seems to be extremely low and switching between gaming mode and compute mode did not change anythig. My drivers are updated, my memory clock is 2100, gpu clock 1100 and I'm using claymore and phoenix. The only thing that is not updated in my system is the bios of my motherboard. What am I doing wrong?


This quote is from another thread with the same problem as yours.


lemdmg said:


> So I am pretty new to mining and it is something I slowly wanted to get into to learn/mess around. I found some cheap mining rx 470s off eBay for $70. They came without the cooling shroud and were pretty heavily used. Anyways when I hooked them up with a PCI extender and switched them over to compute mode in the AMD drivers I ran them on Pheonix miner for ETH. Currently I am only getting 0.8 MH/s on these cards and I cannot really find the issue. I attempted to switch the BIOS but I am not sure what I am doing and the timing numbers do not match the videos I've watched. On top of that I am not really sure what the subvendor for the card is to switch the BIOS. It's obviously a card designed for mining as it only has one HDMI port. If anyone has any ideas to fix this I'd appreciate any help.


4GB cards are weak at mining pure Ethereum because the DAG file size has increased over 4GBs. You may try running your card on 'Eth Zombie Mode' available on lolminer and some other miners or mine any other Ethash based coin if it gives you more profit with 4GB card, for example Vertcoin.


----------



## lemdmg (Feb 19, 2021)

Freshbrewed said:


> This quote is from another thread with the same problem as yours.
> 
> 4GB cards are weak at mining pure Ethereum because the DAG file size has increased over 4GBs. You may try running your card on 'Eth Zombie Mode' available on lolminer and some other miners or mine any other Ethash based coin if it gives you more profit with 4GB card, for example Vertcoin.


So would 8GB cards still be feasible?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2021)

Literally tested this myself with an RX470 yesterday out of boredom

Flashed to RX570, overclocked, underclocked, undervolted, overvolted, different drivers....


they just suck now. Need 8GB VRAM for them to get any useful hash rates, i was making a whopping $1.40 Au a day and gave up (forgot the MH rate)

I think nicehash have a bootable OS that reduces the VRAM footprint and might work?


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 19, 2021)

lemdmg said:


> So would 8GB cards still be feasible?


Not would, they are.


----------



## RadFX (Feb 23, 2021)

Mine Vertcoin. 4gb are fine for it and it's profitable. Also I don't know where all this info about bios modding is coming from. That's fine for people with alot of cards, but if you only have a few cards it's better just to use OverdriveNtool to undervolt and set clocks.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 23, 2021)

This has got me thinking
is a 1060 6g or a 580 8g any good for mining
i have both the cards lying around and was wondering if i could make some money of them


----------

